
Andrew Yang: Yes, Robots Are Stealing Your Job - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/14/opinion/andrew-yang-jobs.html
======
Bostonian
"Self-driving trucks will be great for the G.D.P. They’ll be terrible for
millions of truck drivers."

Language matters. Someone who earns a living today driving a truck does not
have the right to earn a living that way in the future if the market changes.
Self-driving trucks are not "stealing" something from him. We all need to
adapt as labor markets change.

The current unemployment rate is 3.6%, near a record low. Unemployment can be
kept low by reducing labor market frictions and removing disincentives to
work. We don't need a massive federal handout such as a Universal Basic
Income, funded by people who are working.

~~~
chanbam
Where is he wrong though? Self-driving trucks WILL be terrible for millions of
truck drivers. Self serve fast food kiosks? Self checkout? Automation isn't
_coming_ , it's HERE, that's his point. Freedom dividend won't be a handout
for the lazy paid for by the working, it's paid for by these robots putting
those people out of work

